# Black FC/AFC Around South Dakota



## Wingshooter (Jan 30, 2014)

I am looking for a Black stud for my Patton female. She is ofa excellent, eyes clear, Senior Hunter titled and just an all around wonderful dog. I am looking for a medium size black male with his FC or AFC or QAA. He can be an up and comer. I would like to find something in or close around South Dakota. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. My female is an EIC carrier so the male must be clear. I have a list of clients that have seen her run hunt tests or hunt and they are waiting for a pup. She is a great family dog and my best hunting dog and I guide South Dakota pheasant hunts 25-35 days a year in addition to doing my own hunting. Please let me know if you would have a stud suggestion.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=7530

This is a link to a recent FT in SD. Click on a dog and it will bring up owner & state.

May be a place you could start search.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Dave Robertson's AFC Winneshiek's Wild Wind Scamp, he's in southern MN. Paul Hanson has a couple black FC/AFC males in MN, ads on EE. Mike Peters has Berkley, MH/QAA. TNT Labs, HRCH MHR TNT Pirate Lit The Fuse MH ***. None are huge males. Not too bad a drive to MN. In the winter, slim pickings looking for studs that haven't gone south. 

http://www.threeriversretrievers.com/
http://tntvermillionriverkennels.com/


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Contact Jim Beck. I bet he has what you are looking for on his truck or Steve Blythe.


----------

